# [Consoles] ont disparues [Résolu]

## l_arbalette

J'ai un truc bizarre, pas très gênant, puisque KDM, puis KDE démarrent bien. Mais quand je fais Ctrl+Alt+F1 ou F2 etc...comme d'habitude pour passer d'une console à l'autre, et bien, je n'ai plus rien....

J'ai juste un curseur qui clignote...pas d'invite de login....

La seule chose vraiment conséquente que j'ai fait ces derniers temps est de recompiler un nouveau noyau gentoo-sources, profitant du fait que je devais ajouter une option dont je n'avais pas besoin avant....

Mais je ne jurerais pas que je n'avais pas le problème avant....

Une idée pour rétablir cela ?

----------

## Trevoke

Addition a ta signature :

"When all you've got is a swiss army knife, every problem looks like email."

Sinon, euh, tu utilises splashutils?

----------

## l_arbalette

Non : je n'utilise pas de choses pour avoir des jolies images au boot : c'est brut de fonderie.

(pour la signature, tu peux développer ? j'ai pas compris le rapport entre le couteau et l'email ?)

----------

## Trevoke

Pour la signature, c'est juste drole. Une phrase de alt.sys.recovery je crois.

Fais-nous donc voir tes lignes de GRUB, des fois que ca me rappelle ce a quoi je pense.

----------

## geekounet

Ya quoi dans ton /etc/inittab ?

----------

## l_arbalette

pour grub, c'est :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> # Partition qui contient l'image du noyau
> 
> root (hd0,4)
> ...

 

pour inittab :

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/inittab
> 
> #
> 
> # /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up
> ...

 

----------

## Correct

Ca c'est sur, c'est les drivers NVidia ( que personne sur le forum ne me demande pk je sais qu'il a une carte nvidia   :Cool:  )...

Bon bah sinon, je me souviens que c'etait arrivé sur un machine, puis c'est revenu, mais je me souviens plus de le manip.

Bref, en tout cas c'est les nvidia drivers qui foutent la merde c'est sur.

----------

## blasserre

 *Correct wrote:*   

> Ca c'est sur, c'est les drivers NVidia ( que personne sur le forum ne me demande pk je sais qu'il a une carte nvidia   )...
> 
> Bon bah sinon, je me souviens que c'etait arrivé sur un machine, puis c'est revenu, mais je me souviens plus de le manip.
> 
> Bref, en tout cas c'est les nvidia drivers qui foutent la merde c'est sur.

 

 :Shocked: 

/me ne voit pas le rapport

----------

## l_arbalette

ben, il est vrai qu'à la réflexion, j'ai changé les drivers nvidia des anciens vers les nouveaux lors de ma mise à jour de noyau...

mais quel est le rapport ? Je m'étonne aussi...

au fait, bienvenue sur le forum, frangin !

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, je viens de remettre les anciens drivers nvidia (-glx et -kernel), avec lesquels, c'est sûr, ça a "eu marché".

Ben j'ai toujours le problème. Donc ça ne vient pas des drivers nvidia (je remet illico les nouveaux)

Je pencherai plus sur un paramètre noyau...mais je ne sais pas lequel !

Une idée ?

----------

## gbetous

a tout hasard, voici le résultat d'un grep CONSOLE sur mon .config :

```
# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

```

----------

## ghoti

 *Correct wrote:*   

> ( que personne sur le forum ne me demande pk je sais qu'il a une carte nvidia   )

 

Bah, tu avais 7 chances sur 10 de tomber juste   :Cool:   : ATI and NVidia official driver poll

----------

## l_arbalette

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Correct wrote:*   ( que personne sur le forum ne me demande pk je sais qu'il a une carte nvidia   ) 
> 
> Bah, tu avais 7 chances sur 10 de tomber juste    : ATI and NVidia official driver poll

 

Ben, c'est surtout que c'est mon frangin   :Laughing: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> a tout hasard, voici le résultat d'un grep CONSOLE sur mon .config :
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set
> 
> ...

 

OK ; j'ai tout pareil, sauf tes 2 dernières lignes (FRAMEBUFFER) : je ne les ai pas....

----------

## ghoti

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Ben, c'est surtout que c'est mon frangin  

 

Arf !  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

à tout hasard :

 *cat /etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like
> 
> # consolefont, numlock, etc ...)
> 
> RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

 

sinon quand tu fais un 

```
# /sbin/agetty 38400 tty9 linux
```

et que tu vas voir la console correspondante tu as quelque chose ? ou tu obtiens un message d'erreur ?

----------

## l_arbalette

mon /etc/conf.d/rc est bon.

Par contre, bien vu ! Quand j'exécute en Konsole via KDE la commande /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux, j'obtiens bien une console avec Ctrl+Alt+F2.

Par contre, quand je me loggue avec cette console, j'ai un message inhabituel :

 *Quote:*   

> -bash: no job control in this shell

 

Donc 1/ pourquoi mon fichier /etc/inittab semble ne pas exécuter les commandes en question (alors qu'elles semblent bien paramétrées)

2/ pourquoi j'ai ce message bizarre "no job control..."

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> mon /etc/conf.d/rc est bon.
> 
> Par contre, bien vu ! Quand j'exécute en Konsole via KDE la commande /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux, j'obtiens bien une console avec Ctrl+Alt+F2.
> 
> Par contre, quand je me loggue avec cette console, j'ai un message inhabituel :
> ...

 

j'aurais préféré qu'agetty nous insulte avec un bon gros message d'erreur

parce que là ça fait pas trop avancer le schmillblick :/

t'as changé des options dans ton noyau au niveau du frame buffer ?

genre ajout du framebuffer nvidia qui n'est pas copain avec les pilotes pour X

(change ta conf noyau que tu donnes dans l'autre post pour le HDD)

et Correct il a pas plus d'idées sur le problème ?

t'as pas un problème de droits sur tes consoles ?

sinon pour ta question 2/ j'ai le même message donc "pour moi c'est normal"

tout se passe bien au boot ? pas de warnings ?

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> t'as changé des options dans ton noyau au niveau du frame buffer ?
> 
> genre ajout du framebuffer nvidia qui n'est pas copain avec les pilotes pour X
> 
> 

 

 :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   je ne sais pas ce que c'est, ni où ça se trouve, ni à quoi ça sert....  :Embarassed: 

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (change ta conf noyau que tu donnes dans l'autre post pour le HDD)
> 
> 

 

Fait. Config à cette adresse

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et Correct il a pas plus d'idées sur le problème ?
> 
> 

 

Ben non, il ne sait pas....

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> t'as pas un problème de droits sur tes consoles ?
> 
> 

 

je ne sais pas comment ça se paramètre...et ça marchait avant....donc je ne vois pas pourquoi ça aurait changé sans me prévenir ?

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon pour ta question 2/ j'ai le même message donc "pour moi c'est normal"
> 
> 

 

OK. Cool, ça me rassure.

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tout se passe bien au boot ? pas de warnings ?

 

Non, rien du tout : tout se passe nickel.

----------

## l_arbalette

la seule chose que j'ai pu faire pour le moment pour essayer d'avancer est de bidouiller le inittab pour voir ce que ça fait au boot. Ben ça fait pas grand chose...apparemment, les lignes censées lancer les consoles sont bien exécutées, mais le résultat n'est pas là...

J'ai essayé de rediriger un éventuel message d'erreur en ajoutant "> log" dans inittab à la fin de la ligne c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux . Mais à l'issue du boot, pas de fichier log nulle part...et je ne suis même pas sûr que cette manip ait fonctionné s'il y avait vraiment un message d'erreur (la syntaxe du fichier m'est assez obscure)

J'ai essayé de loguer les messages au boot en mettant RC_BOOTLOG="yes" dans /etc/conf.d/rc, mais il y a très peu d'éléments dans boot.msg...Mais à priori, il n'y a pas de messages d'erreur (puisque les seules que j'ai vu sont celles correspondantes aux bidouillages foireux que j'ai fait dans le fichier, et pas plus)

Aller, quelqu'un qui   :Idea:  !

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, j'ai quelques nouvelles : j'espère que quelqu'un pourra en faire quelquechose !

J'ai viré xdm du runlevel default, pour démarrer sans X. Et là, toutes mes consoles sont revenues.

Par contre, j'avais un message  *Quote:*   

> usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> 

 

qui ne faisait que s'afficher par dessus les consoles. Je pouvais écrire, et lancer des commandes, mais cette ligne continuait à s'afficher, et cela sur tous les tty. Comme si il y avait un problème de droit (ce message a le droit de s'écrire de partout) comme le pressent blasserre....mais je ne sais pas comment corriger et vérifier cela....

J'ai débranché le device qui était à l'origine de ce message, et ça s'est arrêté.

Par contre, en rebootant après avoir remis xdm dans le runlevel default, les consoles n'étaient de nouveau pas là...

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

pourrais tu coller le /etc/rc.conf stp ?

----------

## l_arbalette

Le voilà :

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/rc.conf
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings
> 
> # UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.
> ...

 

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, ben je crois que je me suis mélangé les pinceaux dans l'analyse...

X n'y est pour rien !!! En effet, là, j'ai retrouvé mes consoles, mais en arrêtant un programme qui se lance au démarrage, mais dont j'ai absolument besoin (et je l'avais désactivé, je ne sais plus pourquoi, lors de mes tests sur X : j'ai cru que c'était X alors que non)

Donc en gros : 

Quand je met dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/local.start les lignes suivantes :

 *Quote:*   

> ebegin "Starting Socks via HTTP, listening port 80"
> 
> cd /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/ && /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/server.sh 1>&2
> 
> 

 

les consoles ne se lancent pas (ou peut-être qu'elles se lancent, mais je n'y ai pas accès)

Quand je commente ces lignes, les consoles réapparaissent. Mais mon programme, naturellement, ne se lance pas !

Le lancement de la commande /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/server.sh 1>&2 renvoit un output, malgré 1>&2.

Contenu de server.sh :

 *Quote:*   

> cat  /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/server.sh
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> echo Socks via HTTP v1.2 Server part starting...
> ...

 

En fait, j'ai toujours eu un output de ce programme, qui m'empêchait d'accéder à tty1. Mais j'avais accès à tty2, tty3 etc...

Maintenant, je n'ai plus aucune console.

Est-ce les modifs de JAVA sous Gentoo qui produisent ce phénomène ?

Comment résoudre ce truc ?

----------

## blasserre

Si tu rajoutes un & à la fin de ta ligne, si tôt la commande précédente exécutée, elle est passée en arrière plan et la main est rendue au shell (le principe du Ctrl-Z ---> fg) ton système continuera donc à démarer normalement, mais je crains que les outputs du programme ne continuent à sortir sur tty1 (mais c'est un moindre mal)  

 *Quote:*   

> ebegin "Starting Socks via HTTP, listening port 80"
> 
> cd /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/ && /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/server.sh &
> 
> 

 

edit : trompage s/1/&/

----------

## l_arbalette

Et oui ! C'est ça ! Pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt ? Quand ça marchait, j'avais mis effectivement ce & et pas le 1 >&2...

Je n'ai pas du me rendre compte tout de suite que mes consoles s'étaient fait shunté....C'est pourquoi je n'ai pas fait le lien !

Bon, le principal, c'est que c'est résolu.

C'est en voyant les commentaires du fichier /etc/conf.d/localstart où il est écrit que si on ne veut pas d'output, on doit mettre justement 1>&2 que j'ai fait la modif (sans me rendre compte des impacts). Je trouvais ça tellement bien comme idée ! (sauf que ça marchait pas....en plus de virer mes consoles !   :Crying or Very sad:  ) C'est bizarre quand même ce truc !

Merci Blasserre (une fois de plus)

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> C'est en voyant les commentaires du fichier /etc/conf.d/localstart où il est écrit que si on ne veut pas d'output, on doit mettre justement 1>&2 que j'ai fait la modif (sans me rendre compte des impacts). Je trouvais ça tellement bien comme idée ! (sauf que ça marchait pas....en plus de virer mes consoles !   ) C'est bizarre quand même ce truc !

 

ça sert à rien de me remercier, t'as trouvé la soluce (du problème d'origine) tout seul ^^

bah il ne dit pas ça local.start, il te dit de tout rediriger vers /dev/null (&>/dev/null)

ce que tu fais c'est dupliquer la sortie standard sur la sortie erreur (1>&2) ce qui effectivement ne résoud pas ton problème

redirige tout vers un fichier de logs :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ebegin "Starting Socks via HTTP, listening port 80"
> 
> cd /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/ && /usr/Socks_via_HTTP/server.sh &>/var/log/Local_Socks &

 

comme ça tu as le beurre, l'argent du beurre et.... oui ok --->[]

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Quote:*   

> T-bow-Dlx thibaut # cat /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> # This is a good place to load any misc programs
> ...

 

Chez moi, il dit bien ( use 1>&2 to hide output).....

Mais je vais tester ta proposition.

----------

